# Health issue



## glg364 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello ..I have a 10 year old black and white tegu.he's experiencing some strange twitching in his arms and legs.. it happened once before a few weeks ago then happened again last night..the first time it happened he had flipped on his back.I thought he was having a heart attack..I know he's old but he's always been very healthy I have been taking care of reptiles most of my life.. I've never seen this in a adult before. Any suggestions?


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 11, 2014)

Possible signs of hypocalcemia.


----------



## Aardbark (Mar 12, 2014)

Twitching might be from not getting enough sun UVB, and the signs of MBD.


----------

